# Come for a Peaceful short  meander up the river with me....



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2019)

A few days ago we went boating at the local river.. just took out the little 4 person's motorboat, which travels about 4mph... 

We timed it just right, the day before the children broke up for Easter holidays,  and the river gets very busy with canoes , sailing boats,  and tripper boats , so it was wonderfully peaceful and calm.  I took a Video just 6 minutes long, to give you an idea what it's like in preference to photos...

(  the voices you may hear in the background are a few people in the distance  walking along the towpath)


----------



## Pappy (Apr 15, 2019)

That was fun holly. Reminds me of our boating days on the Erie Canal.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 15, 2019)

Thank you, holly.  That looks like a very pleasant way to spend a sunny spring day.
:thankyou:


----------



## Ronni (Apr 15, 2019)

Nice!

Very peaceful.  About a minute 10 seconds in, there's a long, dark blue boat? I think it is, on the right hand side.  I've never seen a water craft life that.  What is it?


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 15, 2019)

Nice video, Holly. Thing is, most of the boats in your video are different than the boats we've seen on the river or Intracoastal here. Definitely different than the boats that go on the lakes in Colorado. 

The boat you are filming from appears to be a bowrider and there are many of them here in the U.S., but it's the boats that are tied up that look different. Apparently those are houseboats and one lake here in the U.S. is very, very popular with houseboats...…….Lake Mead and Lake Powell.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 15, 2019)

Funny thing is, when we are cruising around a lake, we love to have our cd player on HIGH with Classic Rock songs, like Heart or Van Halen.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2019)

Ronni, the long Blue boat is a Narrow boat ( or canal Boat)..sometimes known as a Barge... They are Houseboats. We have a 4 berth  which is 70 feet long, that's the longest you can have. 

there's a smaller one coloured green at the end of the video ...The narrow boats are only permitted on the Canals  not on the open seas... 

Most are moored up during the winter and don't go out, but now it's easter the waterways will get much busier with them, mostly hired ones for day trips and holidays throughout the summer 

This is our own  boat...


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2019)

ClassicRockr said:


> Funny thing is, when we are cruising around a lake, we love to have our cd player on HIGH with Classic Rock songs, like Heart or Van Halen.



Here most people like to cruise on the river quietly, no-one would be thankful for someone else's music blasting out ....


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2019)

This is the Marina


----------



## Keesha (Apr 15, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Here most people like to cruise on the river quietly, no-one would be thankful for someone else's music blasting out ....


You think? :laugh:

Thank you for the peaceful relaxing boat ride. That was awesome.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2019)

Keesha said:


> You think? :laugh:
> 
> Thank you for the peaceful relaxing boat ride. That was awesome.



Thanks keesha... we're lucky to live so close to it...


----------



## Keesha (Apr 15, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Thanks keesha... we're lucky to live so close to it...



You’re welcome and are lucky to be so close. ! It’s a lovely area where you live and it’s very apparent that you quite enjoy it and rightly so. :grin:


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 15, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Here most people like to cruise on the river quietly, no-one would be thankful for someone else's music blasting out ....



You mean you folks in the UK are like us here in the U.S., where, not only do boats blast their music on the water, but cars have Boom Box type speakers in them and blast music, like Rap, with the windows down. This doesn't happen all over America, but definitely does where we live. 

We have Wake Board boats here with large speakers on the bar where the Wake Boards connect to overhead of the cockpit. 

Or, as Dan Ackroyd says to John Candy, in the movie The Great Outdoors...…."do you want to cruise the lake in a pontoon boat or skim the waves in a jet boat?"


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2019)

ClassicRockr said:


> You mean you folks in the UK are like us here in the U.S., where, not only do boats blast their music on the water, but cars have Boom Box type speakers in them and blast music, like Rap, with the windows down. This doesn't happen all over America, but definitely does where we live.
> 
> We have Wake Board boats here with large speakers on the bar where the Wake Boards connect to overhead of the cockpit.
> 
> Or, as Dan Ackroyd says to John Candy, in the movie The Great Outdoors...…."do you want to cruise the lake in a pontoon boat or skim the waves in a jet boat?"



Absolutely Not !!!!!, I can't imagine anything more horrible while out boating.. or sailing...


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 15, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Absolutely Not !!!!!, I can't imagine anything more horrible while out boating.. or sailing...



Me either. Sounds very irritating.

That's my last word, hoping to avoid another long, drawn out argument.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 15, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Absolutely Not !!!!!, I can't imagine anything more horrible while out boating.. or sailing...



Sorry, we just aren't the "relaxing while cruising" type of couple. Now, when we are fishing it's different. I didn't know that UK boaters were so quiet?? But, then again, you're not a loud person anyway, are you?


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 15, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Me either. Sounds very irritating.
> 
> That's my last word, hoping to avoid another long, drawn out argument.



No "long, drawn out argument" going to happen or happening. Just a difference in the way people boat. We just simply like hearing Joan Jett singing I Love Rock and Roll...…..not really loud, but loud enough. We don't serve wine on our boat either, only Bud Light and perhaps a shot of Butter Baby. Believe me, this old couple KNOWS how to party on the water! LOL


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2019)

ClassicRockr said:


> No "long, drawn out argument" going to happen or happening. Just a difference in the way people boat. We just simply like hearing Joan Jett singing I Love Rock and Roll...…..not really loud, but loud enough. We don't serve wine on our boat either, only Bud Light and perhaps a shot of Butter Baby. Believe me, this old couple KNOWS how to party on the water! LOL



We have wine and beer  on our boat , we have a galley, so we have all cooking facilities.... ...we have music and a tv on the boat but we'd never play them loud enough to annoy other people.. 

if anyone was playing loud music on the river, they wouldn't be making any friends amongst the boating community I can assure you of that!!


----------



## Granny B. (Apr 15, 2019)

Thanks for the boat ride on the river.  Nice homes along the way.   Fun looking at all those boats too.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2019)

Pleased you enjoyed it GrannyB... thanks for taking the time to watch it...


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 15, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> We have wine and beer  on our boat , we have a galley, so we have all cooking facilities.... ...we have music and a tv on the boat but we'd never play them loud enough to annoy other people..
> 
> if anyone was playing loud music on the river, they wouldn't be making any friends amongst the boating community I can assure you of that!!



Yes, but your music would be played inside of your boat, not outside. You wouldn't want to blast your guests ears apart. Like other boaters in the U.S., we play our music on the deck of our boat (outside). We don't have any speakers in our cuddy cabin. 

Is your "boating community" an older one? A lot of boaters here are in their 20's thru 40's and they do love hearing their music loud. Apparently just different type of boaters here than there. Do people there drive around with their music blasting? Done quite a bit here.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 15, 2019)

ClassicRockr said:


> Funny thing is, when we are cruising around a lake, we love to have our cd player on HIGH with Classic Rock songs, like Heart or Van Halen.


I'm sure the nearby boats appreciate your idea of good music ruining the serenity of the day.  There's always one.  Do you open your car windows and blast your crappy music as you cruise through quiet neighborhoods?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2019)

ClassicRockr said:


> Yes, but your music would be played inside of your boat, not outside. You wouldn't want to blast your guests ears apart. Like other boaters in the U.S., we play our music on the deck of our boat (outside). We don't have any speakers in our cuddy cabin.
> 
> Is your "boating community" an older one? A lot of boaters here are in their 20's thru 40's and they do love hearing their music loud. Apparently just different type of boaters here than there. Do people there drive around with their music blasting? Done quite a bit here.



The boating community is all ages from 18 to 80 plus... the music we and they  play is quiet  can be heard by us on deck, not need for it to be louder for other boaters to be blasted with it...it's called respect Cody..!! As there are rules and respect for other drivers on the roads so there is a similar respect on the rivers and waterways..

I understand you have a little tiny boat that you rarely ever take out, why is that Cody?...is it because the younger ghetto music  blasting youngsters around your waterways laugh at you both trying to look  ''cool'' playing oldie Rock music at full blast..?


----------



## Keesha (Apr 15, 2019)

Whenever we go out on the water we actually try and be as quiet as can be because sound is amplified. 
Most people seem to want to have a relaxing peaceful experience so the people blasting the music are often the ones ruining it for others. Most people who love the water understand that one.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 15, 2019)

My feeling is there is something fundamentally wrong with the jerks who find it necessary to prove how little they respect others by bombarding them with music they could play themselves if they wanted to hear it.  If the offender is in a car here, they get a fat ticket!


----------



## HazyDavey (Apr 15, 2019)

Thanks hollydolly, I enjoyed the boat ride, very nice! I'm a mellow fellow now.. :untroubled:


----------



## Seeker (Apr 15, 2019)

Been a LONG time since I've been down the river..Thanks for the ride.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 15, 2019)

Very beautiful video. It must have been a very relaxing day. I'm wondering if you take the boat out yourself and bring it back to the dock. It looks like a pretty tight spot to get in and out of. I don't even parallel park my car. I can only imagine where the boat would end up if 
i were steering it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 15, 2019)

Lovely video and photos Holly, thanks for sharing!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Very beautiful video. It must have been a very relaxing day. I'm wondering if you take the boat out yourself and bring it back to the dock. It looks like a pretty tight spot to get in and out of. I don't even parallel park my car. I can only imagine where the boat would end up if
> i were steering it.



Oh yes absolutely we take the boats out ourselves, and return them to the marina.. ..they're our boats...and even if someone is to hire one, they'd still have to get it out and in again...


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> Lovely video and photos Holly, thanks for sharing!



Glad you enjoyed it SB, thanks for watching


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2019)

HazyDavey said:


> Thanks hollydolly, I enjoyed the boat ride, very nice! I'm a mellow fellow now.. :untroubled:


LOL..it does make you like that doesn't it ?..and that was only 6 minutes of the hour or so we were out.. It's very calming if you've had a stressful week, and don't forget that all along the canal every few miles there's a riverside pub..


----------



## Ronni (Apr 16, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Ronni, the long Blue boat is a Narrow boat ( or canal Boat)..sometimes known as a Barge... They are Houseboats. We have a 4 berth  which is 70 feet long, that's the longest you can have.
> 
> there's a smaller one coloured green at the end of the video ...The narrow boats are only permitted on the Canals  not on the open seas...
> 
> ...



Wow.  I lived in New Zealand for a time, the North Island.  That boat looks very much like a houseboat I lived on while I was there.  The one I lived on was shorter, but wider, with many similarities.  It was a fun time in my life. I loved going to sleep and waking up to the sound of the water lapping the sides of the boat, and the gentle rocking.  

It was permanently moored I think.  There were other houseboats on the river that could be mobile.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2019)

Ronni said:


> Wow.  I lived in New Zealand for a time, the North Island.  That boat looks very much like a houseboat I lived on while I was there.  The one I lived on was shorter, but wider, with many similarities.  It was a fun time in my life. I loved going to sleep and waking up to the sound of the water lapping the sides of the boat, and the gentle rocking.
> 
> It was permanently moored I think.  There were other houseboats on the river that could be mobile.



yes many have permanent moorings and never move from there, living constantly on the boat ... the one you stayed on Ronni was probably a Barge... ( many mistake narrowboats for barges) but barges tend to be shorter and wider


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Very beautiful video. It must have been a very relaxing day. I'm wondering if you take the boat out yourself and bring it back to the dock. It looks like a pretty tight spot to get in and out of. I don't even parallel park my car. I can only imagine where the boat would end up if
> i were steering it.



 Don't get me wrong Ruth, it's not the easiest of things to move a 70 foot 7  foot wide boat especially moving it backwards, lol... but yes we do have to get it in and out ourselves... , then there's the Locks to deal with every few miles... but I won't go into that at the moment.. all hard work!!..

let this video tell it's own story.....


----------



## Tommy (Apr 16, 2019)

Hehe!  Tight fit, Holly.  I was surprised that he didn't have any fenders out - then realized there probably isn't any room for them.
:lol1:


----------

